# Strategy (war) based games



## PacketMan (Jan 4, 2015)

I hope this is not too off topic.

I am interested in trying some strategy based games that are native to FreeBSD, meaning I don't need middle-ware layer to run them in.

I am particular interested in non-shooting graphical war room type strategy games as well as some board games. I am also particularly interested in single player against computer, and networked based team against computer.  Computer against computer simulators would be fine as well.  (Did anyone port Joshua over to FreeBSD yet?   )

I don't require modern day gaming console style gaming / graphics; I already have a game console for that.  I am more interested in the learning component of it, and one of the purposes is to help teach my children strategy, as well as the use of computers based games/simulators as a tool.

Any suggestions of games that you feel are great?  Web pages that have screenshots are a bonus!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 6, 2015)

The battle for Wesnoth runs on FreeBSD: games/wesnoth

I also used to run JA2 Stracciatella on FreeBSD; which is an open source JA2... At the time (2008, or perhaps even earlier) it didn't work very well, but it looks like it's a lot better now.
I thought there used to be a FreeBSD port for this, but I can't find it now ...


----------



## Ordoban (Jan 6, 2015)

I actually play Warzone 2100, a game like C&C.
There is a port of it: games/warzone2100


----------



## lme@ (Jan 6, 2015)

There's also games/lgeneral, a strategy game inspired by Panzer General.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2015)

Maybe not exactly what you are looking for but I always like playing games/freeciv.


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions.


----------



## Bentley (Jan 9, 2015)

A non‐war example: games/openttd (Transport Tycoon).

games/widelands is a clone of Settlers 2.

games/0ad is basically a clone of Age of Empires. The graphics are nice, but some parts of the game are still not fully complete.

You mentioned your kids… reminds me of how much I played Age of Empires (I & II) as a kid. Aside from the general strategy of it all, and the hours of fun building gigantic cities that spanned the map, I learned a lot of historical context by reading the flavor text in the manuals and going through the scenario campaigns. I think you have the right idea about games being educational


----------



## kimsushi (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm playing EndGods, kind of strategic battle game. All about summoning the right heroes to fight against the enemy and win the throne. What I love about this game is it always updates new heroes and you get to choose the right characters and right strategy or you'll be losing. If you're playing, add me there at juljul. Need to expand the friends network! 

Link of it: http://www.endgods.com/
PC download: http://bit.ly/1C10agr


----------

